# writing a modern day anarchist manifesto



## dacraww (Oct 4, 2014)

got any tips?


----------



## Skit (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't publish it too soon.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 4, 2014)

i hate to be a total jerk, but the fact that your entire post consists of 'got any tips?', basically says to me that you're never going to do this. you have no clear definition of what you want to do or how you're going to do it, so the chances of you following through are almost nil.

if you disagree, put some more effort into your posts.


----------



## scummy1990 (Oct 4, 2014)

yea ur so vague...could u explain more about ur ideas? otherwise I agree with matt


----------



## professorjpj (Oct 5, 2014)

Heres a tip.. Anarchist manifesto? Hate EVERYTHING and EVERYONE!! Cultivate your hate, then express it! Works for me!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 6, 2014)

professorjpj said:


> Heres a tip.. Anarchist manifesto? Hate EVERYTHING and EVERYONE!! Cultivate your hate, then express it! Works for me!


Ah, I wouldn't go that far, I consider myself an Anarchist and that's not what it's about.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2014)

You know what the world doesn't need? More ridiculous manifestos. What in the world is the point in writing your manifesto? It'll just be lost in the million other manifestos written by people that think manifestos do something or have a point.


----------



## professorjpj (Oct 6, 2014)

Haha, you are right of course.. they are pretty useless.. Hence, I have never written one! But to to each his own I say...


----------



## dacraww (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm mostly looking for those odd tidbits of knowledge locked away in people's brains. And you all are right, it will probably not get read by many.


----------

